# Me sparrin at my promotion



## Riptide (Jul 10, 2010)

This is me sparring at my last promotion,goin for my blue belt in TKDhttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=1283957873333&oid=107860625929809


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 10, 2010)

Riptide said:


> This is me sparring at my last promotion,goin for my blue belt in TKDhttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=1283957873333&oid=107860625929809


 
I like this Tae Kwon Do.

What kind of training do you guys do and how much can you use your hands when sparring? Do you guys do a lot of groundwork? Are you fighting there for points, or submission, or domination? Is this a pure Tae Kwon Do approach, or a blended one?

Nice fight.

-Rob


----------



## Riptide (Jul 10, 2010)

well were not traditional tkd we use are hands alot too and also do some grappling.That in the vid was just continues sparring.I am the one in all black by the way


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 10, 2010)

How long have you been training there?


-Rob


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2010)

You looked good.  That guy in the white shirt, he's a lefty, yes?  He throws a one-two and then kicks with his left.  Every. Time.  I'd count three and take that left leg in the air, then sweep the right.  And I'm not that good yet.

Nice sparring session!  Are head shots not allowed?  You guys weren't protecting your noggins much that I saw.


----------



## Riptide (Jul 11, 2010)

I have bben goin there a lil over a year now.And yes he is a lefty,yea we can do head shots and i must say i need to practice protecting my head more i dont,cause i do get hit in the head alot,lol


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2010)

video is no longer available? ....


----------

